
Bill Gates: Only Socialism Can Save the Climate, ‘The Private Sector Is Inept’ - cryptoz
http://usuncut.com/climate/bill-gates-only-socialism-can-save-us-from-climate-change/
======
nikdaheratik
0/10 Bad clickbait article is bad.

I recommend people who actually want to know what Bill Gates said to just read
the Atlantic article ([http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/11/we-
need-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/11/we-need-an-
energy-miracle/407881/)) this piece refers to which was also mentioned earlier
on HN.

